# App2SD - Save phone storage



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

App2SD - Save phone storage

Will this app. work for Android tablets besides Android phones ?

https://market.android.com/details?...51bGwsMSwxLDEsIm1vYmkuaW5mb2xpZmUuYXBwMnNkIl0.


Thanks.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

I dont see why I wouldnt. When you try to download the App. it will tell you if it will work with your tablet or not.


----------



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

Once I transferred to sd card why I can't copy to usb flash drive ?

I can only uninstall it that's it.

Thanks.


----------



## Coolfreak (May 27, 2008)

You can not run apps on a USB flash drive.

Only some apps are able to be ran on SD card, also.


----------



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

I just wish to transfer the apk files to usb flash drive, as back up so when I uninstall can re-install again. Is this possible ? 
Is apk file an installation file or is that file, the program itself too ?
Thanks.



Coolfreak said:


> You can not run apps on a USB flash drive.
> 
> Only some apps are able to be ran on SD card, also.


----------



## Coolfreak (May 27, 2008)

.apk file is the installation file. I have no idea where they are stored on the phone - but my guess would be internal storage and not the SD card.


----------

